# child visa(101) duration time and child visit visa credibility



## AimenWahab (Apr 19, 2015)

Hey all, Me and my husband got Australian PR in last October, my husband moved there in December and I got my visa validated in January 2015 but I came back to Pakistan as I am expecting and we couldn't afford to have our baby there because of some financial issues. Now, I am going to have my baby in May, and we intend to apply for child visa right away. I want to know that child visa duration offshore is 14 months and onshore is 8 months, does this mean that baby has to be onshore when we apply for his child visa or my husband can apply from Australia himself? Also, I was planning to apply for child visa and take baby with me on a visit visa as long as baby's visa process takes place. Will that be possible? Kindly help me in this regard.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Your child has to go with Visitor Visa to travel Australia as baby is from High Risk country, he/she cannot apply for Onshore Child Visa because of 8503 condition on visitor visa. Your best bet is to go for Onshore Child Visa 101, once lodged go for Visitor Visa. At the time of grant, baby has to be outside Australia to get the grant.

Girl Aussie


----------



## AimenWahab (Apr 19, 2015)

Thankyou for your reply but please do tell me that:
1. Is it necessary for baby to be onshore as well While we apply onshore visa 101?
2. For offshore visa processing baby has to be in some other country at the time of visa grant, does this rule apply for onshore visa grant also?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Yes, child has to be physically in Australia but looks like your child won't get this option because of High Risk country passport holder. For Onshore child can be in or out Australia.

Girl Aussie


----------



## AimenWahab (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks for your help.  I also need to know that will our baby be able to get child support after getting pr?


----------



## oz2356 (Jul 2, 2011)

we are planning to apply child visa 101,regarding which we have couple of doubts about application procedure.

1. Payment, should we need to pay base charge or additional charge for under 18 years as well, we want to apply for one kid.
2. do we need to courier the application package to concerned embassy or email them filled application forms.

I emailed the embassy but their response was very generic.

BR/Oz2356


----------



## chivik (Dec 23, 2015)

girlaussie said:


> Your child has to go with Visitor Visa to travel Australia as baby is from High Risk country, he/she cannot apply for Onshore Child Visa because of 8503 condition on visitor visa. Your best bet is to go for Onshore Child Visa 101, once lodged go for Visitor Visa. At the time of grant, baby has to be outside Australia to get the grant.
> 
> Girl Aussie


. 


Hi Girl Aussie ,

I need your advise I am applying for visitor visa for my 4 month old sin I have a question I filling the visitor visa form for my child and I am confused as at the end it's asking for applicants signature 
Do I need to sign it or put the thumb impression of my son
Please help me


----------



## chivik (Dec 23, 2015)

girlaussie said:


> Yes, child has to be physically in Australia but looks like your child won't get this option because of High Risk country passport holder. For Onshore child can be in or out Australia.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Hi Girlaussie 

Can you please post the link here


----------



## cmfarhan (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi,
I got child 101 visa few days back.
You need to submit a paper application through vfs global. The immigration office in your country will decide on giving you this visa. As I got my child visa from dubai embassy.


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

cmfarhan said:


> Hi,
> I got child 101 visa few days back.
> You need to submit a paper application through vfs global. The immigration office in your country will decide on giving you this visa. As I got my child visa from dubai embassy.


Hi Farhan can you give an indication of time lines on the child visa appalication e.g Lodged Date ? CO allocation ? etc

Regards OB


----------



## cmfarhan (Sep 14, 2014)

It varies from case to case but I got child visa in 5 weeks approx.


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

cmfarhan said:


> It varies from case to case but I got child visa in 5 weeks approx.


Wow thats really quick


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

Hello another question to successful 101 applicant parents who had their child travel to Australia on a tourist Visa

For India 101 is a paper application through VFS I want to understand how the communication is done post CO is allocated e.g. CO asks for some doc ( Not medical that's uploaded by the clinic) does the parent need to visit the VFS center and submit the copy of the doc or are the CO's happy with certified scanned copies being emailed etc ? 

Sorry guys for multiple questions mind working overtime with so many moving parts


----------



## cmfarhan (Sep 14, 2014)

First of all clear ur mind with online process. Child 101 is different. 

You have to first make an account on emedical and go to doc for medical n give ur kid hap id. doc will upload it. On paper application mention hap id.

I provided my old police clearances not the old ones with application as they will ask to provide it. 

Bank statement showing ur salary also needed.

Vfs only submitt ur documents n give u tracking number. 

Once immigration recieve ur application they will inform u via email and send u a letter.


----------



## oz2356 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi Farhan,
Great to see quick 101 visa outcome.since the visa decided in 5 weeks so how much time you got for 1st entry?secondly do u used old police Clarence or new for 101 visa?


----------



## cmfarhan (Sep 14, 2014)

I have submitted old police clearances.

You have entry date Next year same date when ur kid medical was done.


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi Farhan

I think yours was an exceptionally quick grant , good for you 

The documents you have mentioned they anyway are required as default for a VFS submission so that's done in most cases upfront including mine 

Only think I am holding back is the child's medical ( We have a HAP ID generated) but holding back the medical tests/examination till we get a CO so that the IED is not too quick or we don't have to repeat in case the process is longer than 12 months ( Though wondering with your posts if this is the best way) may be other applicants can advise

But good to know that there are cases as quick as yours hopefully some of us may also be in the lucky few


----------



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

I read somewhere on this forum that *every child born in Australia automatically gets an Australian passport*.

is it not true ?


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

verynewuser said:


> I read somewhere on this forum that *every child born in Australia automatically gets an Australian passport*.
> 
> is it not true ?


Nope it needs either parent to be a PR/Citizen which makes the child a citizen of Australia and eligible for an Australian passport


----------



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

so the correction makes the sentence like this:

*Every child born in Australia, to at least one PR/Citizen parent, automatically gets an Australian passport.*


----------



## MM1108 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hello Friends,

Do we need to submitted PCC for both the parents (father and mother) or only sponsoring parent (either father or mother ) is required?

Secondly, can we use previously issued PCC? Is there any expiry period of a PCC ?

Thanks,


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

MM1108 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Do we need to submitted PCC for both the parents (father and mother) or only sponsoring parent (either father or mother ) is required?
> 
> ...


*Both (Sponsor & partner of sponsor ) PCC should be less than 12 months old* Thanks OB


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

AimenWahab said:


> Hey all, Me and my husband got Australian PR in last October, my husband moved there in December and I got my visa validated in January 2015 but I came back to Pakistan as I am expecting and we couldn't afford to have our baby there because of some financial issues. Now, I am going to have my baby in May, and we intend to apply for child visa right away. I want to know that child visa duration offshore is 14 months and onshore is 8 months, does this mean that baby has to be onshore when we apply for his child visa or my husband can apply from Australia himself? Also, I was planning to apply for child visa and take baby with me on a visit visa as long as baby's visa process takes place. Will that be possible? Kindly help me in this regard.


Aimen,

Did you get visa? how much time it took and what the documents you submitted.


----------



## A-A (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I need to apply for 101 visa for my newly born child. Can anyone guide how much is the processing time?


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

A-A said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need to apply for 101 visa for my newly born child. Can anyone guide how much is the processing time?


Depends where ( which onshore country) you apply from from India through VFS it takes up to 12 months to the best of my knowledge 

Thanks OB


----------



## rahatrubaiyat123 (May 30, 2017)

*sponsorship obligation*

Dear All,

Greetings!

Now I am applying for my newborn child's offshore 101 visa residing in Bangladesh. My wife and I are Aus Pr and now residing in Bangladesh after making 1st entry. We plan to move Aus as soon as my kid get 101 visa. I like to know about:

1. How much money i need to show as per my sponsorship obligation?

2. In addition to my one, can I show my wife's bank deposit as a safeguard of my kid's financial support in Australia? my wife is also willing to spend her money for our kid's every financial support if required.

3. What other documents I need to submit as per my sponsorship obligation?

4. In filling form 40CH, can i include some notes of explanation in a separate paper? (form 47CH have the space within to add additional comment but form 40CH does not)


Please help me out giving advice.

Thanks to all!


----------



## CuriousMind (Oct 3, 2012)

Boss,
1. How much did it take to get the visa?
2. How much support money did you show?
3. did you apply onshore or off shore?
4. was any bank statement required?
5. Did you have to show duration of stay in australia?

Thanks.




cmfarhan said:


> Hi,
> I got child 101 visa few days back.
> You need to submit a paper application through vfs global. The immigration office in your country will decide on giving you this visa. As I got my child visa from dubai embassy.


----------



## A-A (Apr 27, 2015)

cmfarhan said:


> I have submitted old police clearances.
> 
> You have entry date Next year same date when ur kid medical was done.


Hi Farhan,

I am applying 101 visa for my newly born child. I have few queries.

FORM 47 CH
Q 32: Has the child, or any members of their family unit (migrating with the child
or not) previously been to Australia, held or currently hold a visa for travel to,
or stay in, Australia?
What Is the visa number? Where can I find the VISA number?
I haven't given first entry so don’t have any dates to travel yet what to write in date of arrival and date of
departure?
Q 57 AUSTRALIAN VALUES STATEMENT.
Who all should sign this?
Q 58 BIOMETRICS DECLARATION AND CONSENT
Should all the family members sign on these sections?


Can you please reply to these.

Thanks.


----------



## jaijesnani (Nov 9, 2017)

have you filled out 47CH and 40 CH forms? I have few questions please?


----------



## abkh10 (Sep 7, 2015)

cmfarhan said:


> Hi,
> I got child 101 visa few days back.
> You need to submit a paper application through vfs global. The immigration office in your country will decide on giving you this visa. As I got my child visa from dubai embassy.


Hi Farhan, can you kindly share your email address as I am also going to apply for my new one  
would really appreciate your help in filing my application. Thanks and looking forward to hear from you


----------



## Manchalla (Feb 16, 2018)

abkh10 said:


> Hi Farhan, can you kindly share your email address as I am also going to apply for my new one
> 
> would really appreciate your help in filing my application. Thanks and looking forward to hear from you




What is the procedure to apply from Saudi Arabia for Child VISA.

Any valueable inputs will be highly appreciated.

Thnx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paramjot Singh (Oct 6, 2016)

A-A said:


> Hi Farhan,
> 
> I am applying 101 visa for my newly born child. I have few queries.
> 
> ...


Please can you let me know if you have received the Child grant?
I am also applying for child visa and have some queries please can i have email id?
Me and my my wife have not made initial entry yet. Our IED is December. I contacted VFS office for child visa 101 and they said as our PR is not validated without initial entry, so we can not apply 101 visa. VFS suggested to get it confirmed from Australia high commission before applying. Please guide.


----------



## mubksa (Nov 23, 2016)

Paramjot Singh said:


> Please can you let me know if you have received the Child grant?
> I am also applying for child visa and have some queries please can i have email id?
> Me and my my wife have not made initial entry yet. Our IED is December. I contacted VFS office for child visa 101 and they said as our PR is not validated without initial entry, so we can not apply 101 visa. VFS suggested to get it confirmed from Australia high commission before applying. Please guide.


I think that you should directly contact Aus High Commission via phone call / email to confirm this as VFS is only the forwarding agent. They don't know the technical matters of visa. Aus high commission is quite good is responding to queries you can call / email them they will surely respond to this query. Senior would be in a better position to shed light in this case. 

Do update people here so that they know how to proceed int this scenario.

Best of luck.


----------



## mubksa (Nov 23, 2016)

Manchalla said:


> What is the procedure to apply from Saudi Arabia for Child VISA.
> 
> Any valueable inputs will be highly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Brother, you have to submit the application from VFS office located in Jeddah, Riyadh or Khobar. Search on Google VFS Middle East you will find the website. Visit it find the relevant visa and pull the check list print it out and collect all the documents and submit the it in the VFS office after taking appointment. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## andy26 (May 23, 2013)

"I provided my old police clearances not the old ones with application as they will ask to provide it. 
"- Can you please clarify if the old PCC which was used during initial application can be used for 101 too.



cmfarhan said:


> First of all clear ur mind with online process. Child 101 is different.
> 
> You have to first make an account on emedical and go to doc for medical n give ur kid hap id. doc will upload it. On paper application mention hap id.
> 
> ...


----------

